# Honda freewatt



## anthonyadam13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi

I am a carpenter that is looking to upgrade my own home and my plumber has no expirience with these. Is there anybody out there who has worked with them and have an idea of initial set up cost excluding labour obviously. If you experience is in the greater Boston area we can talk man cost


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It's been used in a commercial setting for years. CHP, combined heat and power. I have never seen a payback analysis for a home, but I suspect it is quite long.


----------



## anthonyadam13 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have heard both stories. It seems that the lower electrical charges will cover the "cost" of the money invested in it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

anthonyadam13 said:


> I have heard both stories. It seems that the lower electrical charges will cover the "cost" of the money invested in it.


If you say so. I'd need to see the ROI white paper on it myself to believe it.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Hi Anthony, I work your area, this is new to me and I'm ALL ears.*

*First thing you can do is research it, it needs to be approved by local codes...you can call your local inspector and ask..inspectors here aren't too keen on offering DIY info, so he may ask that you have the plumber call him.*

*I looked into the states list of approved products and couldn't find it, but often newer products may not be on that list.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Hi Anthony, I work your area, this is new to me and I'm ALL ears.*
> 
> *First thing you can do is research it, it needs to be approved by local codes...you can call your local inspector and ask..inspectors here aren't too keen on offering DIY info, so he may ask that you have the plumber call him.*
> 
> *I looked into the states list of approved products and couldn't find it, but often newer products may not be on that list.*


"Currently, the heat and power units are available for sale to customers living in the Northeastern United States in conjunction with select local utility providers. This is due to high heating demand in the region, which allows the system to provide the greatest benefit. *The freewatt™ Micro-CHP systems will only be available through certified, trained, and authorized Climate Energy installation professionals.*"
Source:
http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/homeenergy/freewatt.aspx

For more information go to www.freewatt.com.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Have NEVER...Repeat NEVER found, seen, used, heard of, experienced, or smelled a Honda Product that was not worth EVERY penny spent.

This said...No idea 'bout which you speak.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

neolitic said:


> "Currently, the heat and power units are available for sale to customers living in the Northeastern United States in conjunction with select local utility providers. This is due to high heating demand in the region, which allows the system to provide the greatest benefit. *The freewatt™ Micro-CHP systems will only be available through certified, trained, and authorized Climate Energy installation professionals.*"
> Source:
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/homeenergy/freewatt.aspx
> 
> For more information go to www.freewatt.com.


*Neo, thats all good, but MA has a literal list of approved products.*
*What might be fine in CT,VT,RI & NH isn't necessarily ok here, it can be rediculously frustrating to get something new approved here.*

*I'd be VERY interested in this product, but my guess is the costs involved are intimidating to the average homeowner.*

*Seems like anything green is.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Neo, thats all good, but MA has a literal list of approved products.*
> *What might be fine in CT,VT,RI & NH isn't necessarily ok here, it can be rediculously frustrating to get something new approved here.*
> 
> *I'd be VERY interested in this product, but my guess is the costs involved are intimidating to the average homeowner.*
> ...





Was more along the lines of telling 
the OP that the way to start might be
with Honda.
Sounds like they'll only sell them
through "their guys", and they would
be the ones to walk it through the 
approval process as well.
I take your word that new things 
are even harder to push in Mass.:clap:


I'm sure you  could be one of the
Honda guys...
if ya wuzn't wearin' that funny hat.:laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Was more along the lines of telling
> the OP that the way to start might be
> with Honda.
> Sounds like they'll only sell them
> ...


*Oh your on my page, I will look into it.*
*Be very nice to be in on the ground floor when they get approved, if they aren't already, but like I said..my bet is they're outrageously pricey.*
*I'll follow up when/if I call them.*


----------

